# holy cow !! rhodium



## loco (Jan 9, 2008)

anyone else see the spike today? anyone know what caused it?


----------



## Irons (Jan 9, 2008)

They're not issuing any export permits for PGMs until March, so stocks are getting thin.

They're learning how to play the game. We screwed them, now it's time for some payback.

and they don't want dollars.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like the high prices may be bringing us some stuff I don't think they ever produced before. Rhodium coins and bars, now I wish they had them when rhodium was less than gold when I could have afforded one. Maybe
some of the other 60 metals they will be doing will include Iridium,Osmium and Ruthenium, that would be cool. Link from Platinum Today;
http://www.platinum.matthey.com/media_room/1199984412.html


----------



## Irons (Jan 11, 2008)

This Morning.

It just shows you how little paper money is worth.

Don't sell unless you have to. We haven't seen the peak yet.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 11, 2008)

Irons said:


> It just shows you how little paper money is worth.


All too many people appear to be missing that point. 

Gold isn't going up, folks, your dollar is in a huge slide to the bottom. 

Never lose sight of the fact that a troy ounce of gold still weighs 480 grains-----so you're still talking about something that hasn't changed until you consider the dollar. 

If citizens were in the counterfeiting business the way government is, we'd all be locked up.

Harold


----------



## blueduck (Jan 12, 2008)

I found a site yesterday while searching for something else that has 8 things you should about Gold by James Turk [I never heard of him before which dont mean anything, I nevr heard of any of you fellas before either until i found this website] but in a nuutshell if you look at the chart he has of gold and oil, in 1945 it took about the same amount of gold in grams to purchase a barrel of oil as it does today, give or take a little, but in federal reserve accounting unit denominations [fraud] it takes pile of them unlike back in the day.

He goes on to say he beieves that gold will reach $8000.00 per ounce and tells why, all because of INFLATION not market demand. and of course the same can be applied to any metal or other commodity in the world today, including the victuals you ingest daily.

have a ordinary day! ;-Þ

William


----------



## Noxx (Jan 12, 2008)

Link is broken...


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with Harold. The paper money is actually worth 4 cents when compared to the value of the currency before the Federal Reserve stepped in. Also, our currency isn't backed by precious metals any longer, it's backed by oil! This is why we're in so much trouble. The Federal Reserve is a private bank, and is no more federal than Federal Express. The list of owners has never been released. Bush also passed laws that say the Fed is exempt from auditing. Now, when a politician needs money the Fed simply prints the money from thin air, the money is then loaned to our government at an interest rate. This interest is solely absorbed by The Federal Income Tax (illegal tax, 16th Amendment never ratified by the states). So, the bankers in a sense, make profit from nothing by making us pay the Federal Income Tax by use of their henchmen, The I.R.S. (also not part of our government, a private company in Puerto Rico).

Our government can print the money, interest-free, yet private bankers have put a stranglehold on our government and our people since 1913.


They print it for nothing, charge the government interest, The I.R.S. makes us pay an illegal tax, then the bankers buy precious metals with the money-for-nothing.
For them it's a win-win situation, and most of us are slaves to them, and don't even realize it.

America is going broke, no doubt about it. Recession is here, depression is almost here. We can't even fight in Iraq without borrowing 10 billion per day from China....


Hang on to your precious metals people. Believe me, it will be your only salvation unless We, The People wake up. And very soon to boot.

Before you start flaming me here are a few facts.
1. Income Tax is illegal because it's not apportioned to the people as The Constitution demands.
2. Gold and Silver can only be legal tender, as The Constitution demands.
3. Central banks are illegal, as The Constitution states.
4. The 16th Amendment was never ratified by the states, it was "passed" when most of congress was with family during Christmas.
5. The more money printed from thin air, the more our dollar goes down.
6. You work 4 months out of the year for absolutely nothing. The Income Tax equals about 4 months of your work.


Next time you figure out your annual income, it's really based on 8 months. If this doesn't piss you off, then I don't know what would.

Just my .02


----------



## blueduck (Jan 13, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Link is broken...



well poop, it worked this morning! until it works again here is the article and the link above is the where i got it from so it aint totally stolen work plus it is not my own.

William


> Tuesday, September 12, 2006
> 8 Things Everyone Should Know About Gold
> Gold is one of the world’s most misunderstood assets.
> There are many reasons for this unfortunate situation,
> ...


----------



## OMG (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd rather have all my resources in some "liquid" form of energy. (aha Oil).
Sure gold is pretty, a good conductor and doesn't rust. But energy is a lot more useful than gold. Someday the economy will be based on energy, then all these money grubbers will have useless stockpiles of gold.
And the great thing about an energy based economy is that a person would have to perform 'work' to produce energy.

If dollars were based off of energy then there should be no inflation. The only thing that would affect quality of life for people would be the supply of energy. And with technological advancements, it should be easier to get energy, so quality of life would go up.
Technology would allow people to generate their own energy, so even the lowest quality of life would be not too bad.

Umm, I think this thread is a bit off topic, no?


----------



## blueduck (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG said:


> Umm, I think this thread is a bit off topic, no?



not really, The reasoning that Rh went so high in USD is the inflation of those dollars, that gold is the same caompared with oil in 1945, but not the same in USD [actually federal reserve accounting unit denominations] is the root cause of that high figure that has people drooling in their sleep of becoming "rich" or "super rich" in the wealth of precious metals and a big part of why there are so many people seeking information upon how to recover and refine precious metals on this forum and others and it over yet there will be more to come until the economy falls...... then only the ones can come who have the access, and access will be via the precious metal the had stored away for such a purpose and can "pay" the over inflated power bill..... or whatever tax is imposed for getting information if it exists in any form after such a crash and fall of turmoil.....

yes i think the post i set in was slightly off topic, but not that far either.... any prudent person can make the correlation of deflated dollar to higher priced metal or other commodity using that article posted..... perhaps i should have just made a text file of it, but i was tired last evening when i posted it, i had spent the day with my mother who will be 67 this June, and she just had her Gallbladder removed the day before..... she is fine and a person can live without one i am told.....

William


----------



## shadybear (Jan 17, 2008)

NuggetHuntingFool said:


> I agree with Harold. The paper money is actually worth 4 cents when compared to the value of the currency before the Federal Reserve stepped in.



Isnt the us currency actually worthless.

and think about this-What is the legal description of a dollar as outlined by the u.s. treasury.

If that description involves precious metals, and the us was taken off that system than your income is actually -0-

and a person with a zero income is not required to file any kind of tax stuff


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I love technicalities. However, The I.R.S. doesn't...


They have the guns, so they'll get you eventually.



Good point though.


Here's why The Federal Income Tax is illegal too.

When you work for somebody, you exchange your labor (or time) for their money. Therefore it's an even trade, no corporate gain. No profit. The I.R.S. doesn't see it that way, but several Supreme Court decisions have.

An excellent documentary about how we're all getting bent over and railed 
is called "Freedom to Fascism". You can view it at video.google.com

If you do watch it, prepare to be extremely pissed off!

Thanks!


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Up $60 bucks today.
I'm starting to see that anyone that has any, should hold on to it for a while.
I only wish I were one of them.


----------



## blueduck (Jan 29, 2008)

WEll a person could buy a reflector like this one that has a coating on it..... cause the pricetag for these is gonna go up too.

Rhodium coated parabolic dish on Ebay

have a ordinary day!

William


----------



## Froggy (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonder how many grams of rhodium it has? I doubt even 1 if it can be spread out like gold.


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 30, 2008)

At these prices, a gram of Rd is worth over $225.
Like you said, there probably isn't a full gram in it.
But what if... ...?


----------



## peter i (Jan 30, 2008)

markqf1 said:


> But what if... ...?



Turn the question around: Why should there be? 
In a reflective coating, you’ll use just enough to make a mechanically stable coating with the required optical properties. Making it any thicker wont make it better, just more expensive (and that equals less money for the company).


----------



## Froggy (Jan 30, 2008)

I emailed the seller, its solid rhodium, I bought it and I am on my way to Tahoe, sorry you snooze you lose. :lol:


----------



## blueduck (Jan 30, 2008)

I posted it for a couple reasons and the prudent person notated in his tally book he carries in his pocket the name of the company and model number so that when perusing the pawn shops and second hand stores and the craigslist for used and abused and scrap equipment they might just stumble upon one of these and know it is indeed coated with rhodium. 

Another prudent person may have already looked up the model number and manufacture data to see just how much Rh is in the coating for a future reference....... 

grasshopper learns in many ways, sometimes remembers too.


William


----------



## Lou (Jan 30, 2008)

I am willing to bet there is less than 200 milligrams of rhodium on that dish, if even. Rhodium's used for things that need to be shiny, and durable, and resist heat, hence its use in parabolic reflectors (headlights, this thing on ebay, and medical and dental apparatus).

It's probably worth more in nickel content than rhodium.

The VP for sales for kitco's PGM division told me over the phone that it would take something like all of the headlights in Chicago to get a troy ounce of rhodium.

I sincerely hope you didn't buy it unless you're making some sort of solar furnace!!


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 2, 2008)

All of the headlights in chicago sounds like alot.
I wonder just how thin this stuff can be spread?
How is that solar furnace coming froggy?


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Theres got to be a limit.
How long would you wait if you had some?


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 10, 2008)

If any of you are interested...
WWW.freepatentsonline.com/5314670.html


----------



## Lou (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhodium's having some big days, some very big days! I have about 2/3 of an ounce now (some I have yet to reduce and pay for, it came from a good friend). Honestly though, platinum and rhodium are zooming up, up and away! I think I'm going to buy some silver though, already missed out last spring on buying Rh and gold. I think silver's next!

I have some rhodium compounds that are amazingly pretty to look but I can't figure out how to get my camera to take a proper picture though! It just won't do them justice.



Lou


----------



## Irons (Feb 12, 2008)

Lou said:


> Rhodium's having some big days, some very big days! I have about 2/3 of an ounce now (some I have yet to reduce and pay for, it came from a good friend). Honestly though, platinum and rhodium are zooming up, up and away! I think I'm going to buy some silver though, already missed out last spring on buying Rh and gold. I think silver's next!
> 
> I have some rhodium compounds that are amazingly pretty to look but I can't figure out how to get my camera to take a proper picture though! It just won't do them justice.
> 
> ...



Some photography books have a color scale along with a grey scale that you can place alongside the object being photographed so that the color balance can be adjusted later on the computer.
Try to use daylight as the light source. Mornings and afternoons work best for color temperature of the light.


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Does this have something to do with what is called "white balance"?


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am a whole lot more open with you people on the forum, but out of the few people I've asked , very few even know or have even heard of rhodium. Are we at the top of the curve? Dont't forget the six person rule... or is it the ten person rule?


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 12, 2008)

but out of the few people I've asked , very few even know or have even heard of rhodium

:?:


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 13, 2008)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## blueduck (Feb 13, 2008)

From my viewpoint most people just dont know, dont care and are to lazy to find things out that have no immediate effect upon their 24-7 existence.

most of the world is purposely kept busy _"packin wood and totin water"_ so they dont get ideas of a nature to overthrow a governing body. As long as people have cheap food and entertainment they are happy and will continue to slave for what they get, and will not complain of the oppression encumbering them and their families. Give workers a choice to belong to a brotherhood [union] to keep them getting what they perceive is a fair trade on their labor and they wont look around and try to increase their position "cause the union retirement plan has it covered" they pay into. Many folks have never seen the kitco page and if they do they know about gold and silver and never read about anything else....

In my own family, Ive told my brother to put what he could into metal, and he just passed my advice over cause of course i am the "black sheep" of the family, and know not what i talk about..... shoot if he had known what he was talking about in the form of scrap value a decade ago when we could have pretty much had anything we wanted in obsolete computer parts to salvage we would both be rolling it few grams of gold at the least [ok so i would have had to met some unique people or figured it out on my own and that probably would never have happened, though one does not know] and he still does not understand that the precious metal market is going to rise higher in the next couple months then have little bubble drops to keep the new "investors" on their toes and sell when they should have held and more than likely continue the routine past the election in the several states..... then anything goes after we get a new chief in the "oval tepee" 

and Rh, since the people don't look for the price of gold, they hardly ever see the price of Rh, and if they do they don't know anything about it, or they would wind up here among those trying to figure out just what has enough to scrap off and then how to reduce it to a salable substance.... but that takes ambition, it takes initiative and drive to better a family's position in life and that means dragging ones glutious maximus off the couch from watching the "game" or whatever their pastime is that keeps them content to slave the next week and scrape by never getting out of debt......

nope have not ever given anythought to the question at all in my pondering of life.

and to figure that Rh is about $276,00 per gram today takes a little more knowledge than they are willing to use [like 8560 divided 31 times is a complex calculation or something] or that in accordance to the booklet I bought from Megan Rose there is about 2 grams or around $600 in roughly 10 cats.... depending on manufacture and so forth..... but i have not got that far yet...... seems the price of cats are going through the roof for the small amount of Pt they have in them right now......


William


----------



## Froggy (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm doing my part to increase my stature and position in life, not only for myself but for my children also! And I actually read all of your post! :lol: I have been on a terror for the last 36hrs, reading, my eyeballs are about to pop out, and I have bugged more chemist at dow, and other places to put me on the do not call list! But I think I have alot better idea of what to do than I did several days ago, pass the coffee, Frog


----------



## Froggy (Feb 15, 2008)

Man Look at the prices today!!!!!!! over 2k for pt, 8800 for rh!!!!


----------



## Lou (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't even get me started. I'm still kicking myself over not holding onto the bulk of my precious metals and buying some when I had an opportunity to!


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Since I started doing a little research on this the price has more than doubled. Somehow, I'm glad my money is still tied up in it!


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do I hear 9000 anyone? 
Going once,... going twice...


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 25, 2008)

It was already there for a few days. Looks like headed for 10 to me.
Randy


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Feb 29, 2008)

Just remember this too guys and gals. Our Dollar is worth crap at the moment. The next depression is just around the corner.

Don't believe me?

It's the questions that are important. Not believing the answers that we're given.

The only real way out is if Ron Paul wins. Anybody else, and we're doomed to repeat history. Help awake the masses, for they know not and are not willing to find out for themselves. Anything on the tube is The Gospel, however the person with the best voting record in congressional history is ignored.

Remember that the questions are important. The most important of all is "Why?".

Regards


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't think he has a chance against the powers that be.
What we need is another " people" party.
I don't think I will see it though.
The worse things get economically, the more people feel it.
My opinion is that most people don't have a clue.
If they did, how could they have reelected George W.?
This is not a political forum but, I think people need to wake up and rid themselves of governmental suppression, and take this country back from the self-serving idiots that are running it now.
It won't happen though,... not for a while.
Maybe our kids will see it.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2008)

The low dollar only makes forniegn made stuff cost more. Also makes our products cost less in forniegn countries, that is one reason the japanese were able to sell stuff so cheap when they started.
If the dollar gets low enough it will force stuff to be made in America again.

Doesn't help that everyone wants to make more but pay less for everything that is what got us in this boat.

Sorry, I will not make another post like this, just wanted to put some facts out there.


----------



## OrygunSunset (May 20, 2008)

Seems like the lesser known Precious metals and the "red head stepchild silver" are better bets than Gold. ( At least to buy as a hedge - I think that it might be safer to refine and sell gold and buy other PM. 

*Outlaw Gold owners - sounds funny 

Is Gold a safe position to be in? or as a hedge against Inflation or the dollar going bust? Think it is a secure and safe vehicle ? During uncertain times?

We are poor student's of history - We forget about the repeal of Prohibition and the Criminalization of holding Gold. I guess that legal alcohol was need to dull the pain of hard times and loss of gold.

(Owning Gold in America has only been legal again for 33 years.) With the repeal of EO 6102.

Executive Order 6102 the year before it had already become a criminal offense for U.S. citizens to own or trade gold anywhere in the world, with an exception of some jewelry and collector's coins.

The United States Gold Reserve Act of January 31, 1934 required that all gold and gold certificates held by the Federal Reserve be surrendered and vested in the sole title of the United States Department of the Treasury.

That would never happen in America, what was done to eminent domain in order to build office parks, and shopping malls in the name of public good.


The phone call might go something like this:
"Yes, Sir that is correct, you have to sell your Gold to the Government at the fixed rate of $75 per ounce. I am sorry, to hear that sir, I would feel the same way if I had spent $900 per ounce." 

-Selah*


----------



## blueduck (May 20, 2008)

Actually the government set price by Congress is $42 2/9 [forty-two and two -ninths dollars] of lawful money of the united states [ not to be confused with obligations of the united states more commonly known as Federal reserve notes though such can be traded in accordance to 12 USC 411] so you are not that far off, but as such are you geting par for your time as you trade labor for cash? does your labor contract call for lawful money of the ubnited states and yet when you deposit a check and draw out "cash" do you recieve par, can you get lawful money per 12 USC 411? if the Government sets gold value in a one ounce coin at $42 2/9 but federal reserve costs you today over $900 for that ounce, i ask merely this if the banks gives you federal reserve notes and you accept them for your deposited lawful money, who gets the the rest? where did it all go.

I love the full moon.

WIlliam
Idaho republik


----------

